
DevSpace – The Fastest Developer Tooling for Kubernetes Development - gentele
https://devspace.cloud
======
ashu_trv
Very cool! How is it going to be beneficial over the native solutions provided
by cloud providers itself?

~~~
thiry
The cloud providers more or less just give you a Kubernetes cluster. You can
then connect this cluster (or any other cluster in a private cloud) to
DevSpace Cloud, which allows developers to create their own namespaces on
demand in the cluster. DevSpace CLI is supposed to enable developers to work
with Kubernetes regardless of their experience in working with k8s. Overall,
DevSpace does not replace the cloud providers but makes their Kubernetes offer
accessible (DevSpace Cloud) and easy to use (DevSpace CLI) for developers.

------
getwhatelse
Sure it is!

